

Wish that was 2 years ago - jebblue
http://www.hp.com/go/ubuntu

======
abrowne
Following the "Learn more" link under _Laptops & Hybrids_ just takes me to
[http://store.hp.com/us/en/cat/Laptops](http://store.hp.com/us/en/cat/Laptops)
with no Ubuntu in sight. (FWIW I'm in the US.)

------
reubenmorais
Is 2015 the year of Linux on the desktop? :)

